# making the lid airtight



## steelers (Jun 27, 2017)

Hey y'all Steelers here again, got a question hopefully someone has an answer, what can i use to help seal the lid to the bottom when i close the lid, had a lot of smoke coming out.  As i understand it, you should only have a thin blue wisp of smoke coming from your chimney and not out around the grill top when closed.  So any ideas would be appreciated, thanks again


----------



## daveomak (Jun 28, 2017)

What type of smoker....  got any pics......


----------



## steelers (Jun 28, 2017)

Yep, it's a Char-griller offset, with Firefox to the right of the griller and smoke stack to the left













1498666709715593862619.jpg



__ steelers
__ Jun 28, 2017


----------



## daveomak (Jun 28, 2017)

Is that the smoker that the lid "overhangs" the lower half ???   leaving a big gap where the top and bottom meet ??


----------



## steelers (Jun 28, 2017)

Yep


----------



## daveomak (Jun 28, 2017)

Well, the only solution I have come up with in the past....  Install sheet metal angle iron, thin stuff, on the side walls of the bottom half that come in contact with the lid...  Looks a bit hokey when completed....    You can use sheet metal self drilling screws..  pop rivets..   etc...  Paint it all flat black and it will sort or disappear...

That's a lot easier and cheaper than cutting down and putting back together the lid....

Maybe installing the angle iron sheet metal on the lid would work also...    I've only seen pictures... never one in person...


----------



## steelers (Jun 29, 2017)

Ok thanks for the idea


----------

